# partage d'imprimante : MAC vers PC



## jeje59350 (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour!!

j'ai depuis pas mal de temps mi mon pc et mon mac en reseau! (mac : mac os X(10.1...), pc : XP )
Je partage ma conection internet du pc vers le mac, le partage de fichiers pc vers mac fonctionne bien (un peu moin bien dans l'autre sens...) enfin bref je voudrais maintenant partager l'imprimante qui est sur le mac vers mon pc!! 
j'ai activé "partage d'imprimante" sur le mac, sur le pc j'ai essayé de trouver l'imprimante pour la rajouter ,en faisant "ajout d'imprimante...", "imprimante reseau...", je fait rechercher uen imprimante, la il m'affiche mon groupe de travail nommé "DOMICILE" je le selectrione, il me demande le nom de l'imprimante donc je marque sc740 , sa ne marche pas, je marque \\jmpottier\sc740 puis suivant et la il me demande nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe, j'essaye tout les mot de passe et nom d'ordi du mac... pas moyen...

j'ai surement oublié quelque chose... enfin bon... sinon y a t'il un bon topic ou on explique comment partager une imprimante de mac vers pc??... merci


----------



## lalsaco (20 Juillet 2005)

Salut,


Ben j'ai pas de réponse. En fait je suis dans la même situation que toi. J'ai un Mac (G4/400 et Mac OS X 10.3) et un PC portable (Windaube XP) en réseau via un routeur Belkin. Mon imprimante (HP 930c) est branchée en USB sur le mac. Je cherche à imprimer aussi depuis le PC, le mac étant allumé évidemment.

J'ai lu les dossiers réseau de Macadsl, mais rien de concluant.

Est-il possible de pertager une imprimante USB ? Si oui comment ?


----------



## maousse (20 Juillet 2005)

Oui, c'est possible.


par contre vos situations ne sont pas franchement équivalentes. Avec 10.1, c'est bien plus compliqué à priori.

lalsaco, tu as lu l'aide mac sur le partage d'imprimante. Normalement avec 10.3, il n'y a pas trop de souci. Essaie de suivre ce qui est indiqué, si ça ne fonctionne pas, revient ici au rapport 

jeje, pour 10.1, honnêtement, je commence à ne plus me souvenir comment on pouvait s'y prendre. Je vais regarder un peu ça.


----------



## saxo (20 Juillet 2005)

Est-ce que tu as activé le partage Windows sinon le PC ne pourra pas imprimer sur l'imprimante du Mac ?


----------



## lalsaco (28 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Commencons par résumer. J'ai une imprimante HP 930C directement connectée en USB (avant, je passait par un hub USB) sur mon Mac (G4/400 sous OSX 10.3.9). Je souhaite partager cette imprimante avec un PC sous Win XP Home Edition. Les deux ordi sont en réseau (du moins, j'ai internet sur les 2 machines, mais le partage de fichier n'a pas l'air de fonctionner  ) via un routeur Ethernet.

Il va sans dire que les pilotes d'imression sont installé sur les deux machines, et que tous les éléments du Schmilblick sont sous tension. Le partage d'imprimante est activé sur les 2 machines et l'aide mac n'en dit pas plus. Le partage de fichier Windows est aussi activé. Les paer-feu sont désactivés car j'utilise celui du routeur.

Et avec tout ça, ça marche pas. En plus, à force de bidouiller, j'ai perdu ma conection internet sur le mac :hein: .

Si vous avez une idée...


----------



## mycube (12 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
Idem que lalsaco, avec le matériel suivant : 1 modem routeur Netgear DG834G, 1 Cube (Os 9.1), 1 IBG4 (Os 10.3.9 avec carte Airport) et 1 Toshiba (Windows XP avec carte Wifi). J'aimerai bien connaître la solution au pb, car je commence à en avoir marre de débrancher/rebrancher le cable usb de l'imprimante   
Dans l'attente de vos réponses 
A+


----------



## NightWalker (12 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,

Bon, qui est connecté avec qui ?  quelle est la configuration réseau ? quelles sont les connexions existantes ?


----------



## alexlefort (12 Août 2005)

Moi j'aimerais faire la même chose mais mon imprimante est connecté en ethernet à mon mac et j'ai un réseau wifi ou le pc sous XP est conecté.


Dans ce cas comment faire ?


----------



## NightWalker (12 Août 2005)

alexlefort a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais faire la même chose mais *mon imprimante est connecté en ethernet* à mon mac et j'ai un réseau wifi ou le pc sous XP est conecté.
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas comment faire ?


Tu parles bien d'une imprimante Ethernet ? elle possède donc une adresse IP, dans ce cas XP devrait la détecter automatiquement, à condition que tout ce monde se trouve dans le même réseau...

Qu'elles sont les adresses IP de Cube, iBook, Toshiba et de l'imprimante ?


----------



## alexlefort (15 Août 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner cette imprimante EPSON ethernet sur mon pc.

Elle est actuellement branchée en USB et Ethernet sur le mac sur osx 3.9

Le pc sous XP pro arrive à la voir mais cela n'imprime pas.

Sur le mac elle est ajouter par rendez vous.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Août 2005)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu branche aussi ton imprimante en USB. Puisque tu as une imprimante réseau (Ethernet), il suffit par exemple de brancher tout ce monde sur un switch et configurer l'accès vers l'imprimante par Ethernet. As-tu installé le driver pour XP ?


----------



## alexlefort (15 Août 2005)

En fait j'ai continuer à laisser la connexion USB car l'impression est plus rapide pour le mac.

De plus je ne peux pas brancher le tout avec un switch car j'utilise airport.

En fait l'imprimante est branché au mac par ethernet le le réseau est wifi entre les macs et le pc.


----------



## NightWalker (16 Août 2005)

Je comprends mieux... je suppose donc que tu as validé le partage imprimante et windows du côté de ton Mac. Normalement quand tu fais ajouter l'imprimante sous XP, il doit te proposer dans l'imprimante réseau. Veille juste que le driver est bien présente sous XP... 

De mon expérience avec XP SP2, c'est que l'impression peut-être très très longue lorsque c'est une imprimante réseau qui estinstallée sous XP. Même pour proposer l'imprimante disponible parfois c'est très longue. Pas seulement entre OS X et XP, mais ça peut-être aussi entre une machine non XP qui partage l'imprimante et une machine XP. Au travail j'ai ce phénomène avec une machine sous XP Pro qui doit imprimer soit sur une machine W98SE, soit 2000 Server.


----------



## cramresiak (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour, 

j'ai le même problème que vous ! Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?

J'ai un G4-OSX avec une Epson stylus C86 port USB, liaison Wifi avec un PC-XP.
 Merci


----------



## cramresiak (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour, 

j'ai le même problème que vous !

Avez-vous trouvé une solution ?

J'ai unG4-OSX avec une Epson Stylus C86 et liaison PC par Wifi.

Merci

Ben j'ai pas de réponse. En fait je suis dans la même situation que toi. J'ai un Mac (G4/400 et Mac OS X 10.3) et un PC portable (Windaube XP) en réseau via un routeur Belkin. Mon imprimante (HP 930c) est branchée en USB sur le mac. Je cherche à imprimer aussi depuis le PC, le mac étant allumé évidemment.

J'ai lu les dossiers réseau de Macadsl, mais rien de concluant.

Est-il possible de pertager une imprimante USB ? Si oui comment ?[/QUOTE]


----------



## NightWalker (30 Août 2005)

Salut,

Tu as bien activé le partage d'imprimante sur ton Mac ?  Quelle version d'OS X ?


----------



## alexlefort (4 Septembre 2005)

Moi j'ai toujours pas trouvé pourtant elle est connecté cette iprimante au mac via un cable ethernet...


Le pc la trouve mais n'impirme pas


----------



## NightWalker (4 Septembre 2005)

alexlefort a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai toujours pas trouvé pourtant elle est *connecté cette iprimante au mac via un cable ethernet...*
> 
> 
> Le pc la trouve mais n'impirme pas


Si tu as une imprimante réseau, il vaut mieux la brancher sur un switch de même que le Mac et le PC. De cette manière ton PC devrait la trouver automatiquement et y accéder directement.

Mais c'est vrai que personnellement j'ai un problème avec quelques PC au travail qui n'arrivent pas à imprimer sur une imprimante réseau HP LaserJet directement. Comme toi elle est reconnue et installée sur le PC mais impossible d'imprimer. Pourtant aucune tâche reste en attente dans le spooler... ça le fait depuis le passage en SP2


----------



## bibiche (23 Septembre 2005)

bon ben même problème pour moi, le PC me demande un nom pour l'imprimate réseau, et il refuse tous les noms que je lui propose.
L'imprimante est branchée en USB sur le G4 Tiger, routeur Ethernet, PC win2000.
J'ai bien partagé comme il faut, etc...
Quel nom faut-il mettre pour que le PC accepte de trouver l'imprimante réseau ?


----------



## bibiche (23 Septembre 2005)

oups ! posté trop vite ! le GA est avec panther, pas tiger.


----------



## bibiche (23 Septembre 2005)

et puis c'est pas GA, mais G4 !! :rose:


----------



## djpolo76450 (1 Octobre 2005)

bonsoir, jaimerai savoir de quel mot de passe faut-il pour metre en reseau car j'ai fait tte les demarche possible, j'ai essayer les mots de passe de mon mac et de mon pc et ca ne fonctionne pas j'aimerai savoir de quel mot de passe il fo   merci bocoup de repondre le plus vite possible


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

vous pouvez résoudre le problème de cette façon:
La procédure ci-dessous s'applique à une imprimante Canon MP750 connectée à un port 10.0.1.1 (routeur airport extrême Mac) mais il suffit de donner l'adresse du mac ou du routeur sur lequel est connecté l'imprimante

lancer sur le PC la procédure d'installation d'une "nouvelle imprimante"

- 1ere question posée : choisir "imprimante locale"
- 2eme question posée : choisir "créer un nouveau port"
- 3eme question posée : choisir "standard" et "TCP/IP"
- 4eme question posée : "nom imprimante" : taper 10.0.1.1 (ou l'adresse de votre routeur ou du MAC)
                                 "nom port": laisser ou changer (pas d' importance)
- 5eme question posée : la plus CRUCIALE!!!
"type de péripherique" : choisir "standard" et choisir (dans mon cas) "Canon network printing device with P9100"
5) attendre patiement : la création se fait
6) 6eme question posée : choisir "MP750 Canon driver .." 
donner un "nom" très court (important): exemple MP750

C'est fini!!! ... lancez une impression sur le pc et c'est le bonheur


----------

